# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Toad tadpoles turn homegrown poisons on each other

## Frog News

*Nature (New York, USA) : Toad tadpoles turn homegrown poisons on each other*

Young amphibians are the first animals thought to use toxins against rivals of their own species.
*Full Article*

----------

